# 2" lowering springs - has anyone done it?



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

I am thinking of installing some UMI or BMR 1" or 2" lowering springs on my 67. I have 18" wheels and the gap makes it look a little off. Any advice from someone who has experience with these lowering springs would be appreciated.

Of course it is everyone's right to express their opinion, but what I a looking for is some helpful advice. We all know that the 14" wheels are cool too.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

i purchased the umi 2" lowering springs but have not installed yet. I have to take the eastwood fender roller to the back quarter lip. Its just barely making contact on my tires. i will have them on soon and will follow up


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks. Could you take before and after measurements in the front and back? Some of the reviews of the 2" drop springs say that they drop more like 3.5".


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like you can't go very much lower in the front before they rub the fenders.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I ran short springs on my '66 25 years ago. It handled like a slot car, but I got tired of the harsh ride and dumped in the weeds look. These new springs may ride just fine.


----------



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

Put a 1 inch drop on mine. Very slight rake. I think its a good look.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

> Put a 1 inch drop on mine. Very slight rake. I think its a good look.


Did you put 1" drop springs on the front and rear? What brand springs and do you have any pics?


----------



## Vapor Locker USA (Feb 5, 2014)

In the back are the moog cc501 and the front are BMR SP013R. springs don't seem to be too stiff, but the whole front end went from parts older than myself. The newer tubular arms, trans-am sway, new shocks , and a 69+ front disk brake setup. Never felt so stable.

I'm glad i didn't go with the 2 inch drop.

fuel is at about a quarter, and the interior and the top are out of the car. also, no spare in the trunk. sits lower in the back now by just a bit.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

If you want to do a quick 1" drop in the rear, watch for a buddy or acquaintance that's building or parting an ElCamino. Rear springs are an easy swap out, Same year ElCamino's sat lower in the rear, and typically had air shocks. Lifting the body with air shocks isn't the smartest way to go, but Chevy went that route.

Rear springs fit 64-66 A-body, 67, then 68-72 model. trying to remember but believe have installed later '68-72 coil springs on '67's and thy fit as well.


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

*Lowered 67 GTO*

For the life of me I can not figure out how to start a new topic. This is the best I can do is reply to a thread so I will state my problem here. I just purchased a 1967 GTO. While it was parked in the garage it looked lopsided to me so I measure both rear sides at the center of the rear wheel wells. I found out that the passenger rear of the car sits 1" lower than the same location on the drivers side. On the front the passenger side sits 1/4 inch lower. When I bought the car the owner told me that when he bought the car he was told that it had been lowered 1 1/2". When I look underneath nothing sticks out to me as causing the problem. Both shocks and springs look ok. Any idea what could be causing this problem?? Also if you can tell me how to start a new topic it would be nice. I do not get the little box saying new topic. Thanks in advance


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Vapor locker, your stance looks good with those wheels. That is about as low as I want to go too. I think that I will pull the front springs and raise the wheel to make sure that there is no rubbge, then order a 1" drop set. Probably UMI. 

Alan, There should be a "new topic" button on the forum page in the same place that the "add reply" button is on the thread page. You can't start a new topic when you are reading a thread. Other than that, I have no idea.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Alan, I forgot to comment you your issue. I would measure from the top of the rear axle to the body in the same spot on both sides. If it is off, it may be the rear springs. I would also check the body mounts to make sure that they have not rusted through and settled. If that were the case though the rear bumper wouldnt look level with the tail panel which you didn't mention so it's probably not the case. Could be different size tires or a low tire. These cars are so old that anything is possible. 1/4' seems negligible and may just be how the fender is hung. Fix the back and it will probably correct the front.


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

*new topic*

WEll dont see it. Do you have to be a paid member to start a new topic?? thanks in advance. alan


----------

